# Postimage ads



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Is anyone else getting pornographic ads when you open a postimage pic in the forums?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't see any ads...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I occasionally get NSFW type ads but not pornographic.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You can also use Crystal for iPhone and AdBlock Plus for laptops (with their Windows equivalents). I haven't seen a banner ad or YouTube ad in years.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I occasionally get NSFW type ads but not pornographic.


Same. Chicks in booty shorts and yoga pants, with ba-donk-a-donks I've only dreamed of. Can't click on pics at work.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I've gotten a few, ugh, male enhancement ads with a very suggestive image. Not Cool AT WORK POSTIMAGE!!!!


----------

